# Does uber run early in the morning to the airport?



## Lyndi (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello all, 
Looking to find an uber to the San Diego airport next week early, its an international flight leaving at 6:30am so needing to get there about 5:30am, does uber run that early in Encinitas area? 

Thanks in advance for any help!
Lyndi


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

You can always try. Wake up one morning and see how many cars are in your area. If there are a lot, I would think you will be safe.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lyndi said:


> Hello all,
> Looking to find an uber to the San Diego airport next week early, its an international flight leaving at 6:30am so needing to get there about 5:30am, does uber run that early in Encinitas area?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> Lyndi


You might get better responses from drivers in your area if you post this in the San Diego forum. On the main forum page, scroll down to "Cities" and click on San Diego. The cities aren't in alphabetical order, but SD is near the bottom of the middle column. Good luck.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

For an international flight, you'd better get there more than an hour before the flight. I thought two hours was the minimum, and I use three myself.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sure, right after we get your drunk friends home at 3am after we have driven for 10 hours straight. We would love to stay up for another 5 hours just for you.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, that's a little harsh. Not all drivers work the bar closing shift. Some prefer early morning airport trips.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Wow, that's a little harsh. Not all drivers work the bar closing shift. Some prefer early morning airport trips.


I don't recall this being a PAX forum or you being a slave that jumps up every time pax needs a ride.

Have some self respect.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

It seemed to me to be a very reasonable question that the OP asked, so let's just agree to disagree. I am a career professioal chauffeur, so my perspective is different.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

In general, there are Uber/Lyft drivers who start at 4AM just because of airport rides. It is good money to them. Whether they are in Encinitas when you need them is the question.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Transportador said:


> In general, there are Uber/Lyft drivers who start at 4AM just because of airport rides. It is good money to them. Whether they are in Encinitas when you need them is the question.


Yes there are drivers like that. But they don't wait on the forums for pax to snap their fingers.


----------

